# How to increase volume in Video Clips



## madhanacdc (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi TSG members. cud i know the way to increase volume in video clips. i have some video songs with low sound levels. plz suggest me to increase them...

please suggest any softwae.

thanks in advance


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You can bring them into a program like Audacity or Sound Forge, and play with the assorted filters and normalization parameters. Remember, the sound out can be improved but not by that much---crap in crap out.


----------



## madhanacdc (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks dude... lemma try and reply u


----------

